# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Timbrado Español  Τραγουδά

## orion

Καλησπέρα σε όλους... άλλο ένα πουλάκι συνεχόμενης γραμμής που έχω στη διάθεσή μου  :winky:  

Αρκετά δυνατό, μεταλλικό και με πολλές συνεχόμενες φωνές οι οποίες είναι και πιο δύσκολες σε σχέση με τις floreo (φωνές όχι γραμμή)

Γενικά μου αρέσει  :winky: 

Το πουλάκι είναι 92 βαθμών του 2011, αν και πυρωμένο (κολλάει λιγάκι) θα πάρετε μια γεύση...

----------


## zaxos345

Χρήστο όταν λες συνεχόμενης γραμμής τι εννοείς? για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς τα νεούρια?

Γιάννης

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν έχει διακοπές στο κελαηδημά του Γιάννη.

Τα λέει συνεχόμενα.

----------


## orion

> Χρήστο όταν λες συνεχόμενης γραμμής τι εννοείς? για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς τα νεούρια?
> 
> Γιάννης


timbrado: clasico, continue ή συνεχόμενο είναι το ίδιο πουλί, ιδια γραμμή, σαν αυτα που έχεις εσύ... 
γιατί υπάρχει και η γραμμή ασυνεχής (discontinue ή και floreado) και ημισυνεχής (intermedio ή και floreo)

----------


## kostas24

Χρήστο γιατί λες ότι οι  συνεχόμενες φωνές είναι πιο δύσκολες από τις floreos?το διάβασες κάπου ή το λες εσύ?εγώ πάλη ξέρω ακριβώς το αντίθετο πράγμα το οποίο αποδεικνύεται και από τους βαθμούς που μπορεί να πάρει ένα πουλί από την κάθε νότα (και στις 2 φίσες) όπου οι νότα floreo έχει την πιο υψηλή βαθμολογία.ξέρεις κάτι άλλο?

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ... όταν λες συνεχόμενης γραμμής τι εννοείς?...


Η καθε νοτα του κωδικα διακρινεται σε:

συνεχη: περισσοτερα απο 10 beats/sec. Ταχυτερα απ' οτι το ανθρωπινο αυτι μπορει να διακρινει.
ημισυνεχη: 5-9 beats/sec. Διακριτο απο το ανθρωπινο αυτι.
ασυνεχη: <5 beats/sec. Διακρινεται ευκολα απο το ανθρωπινο αυτι.








> .
> 
> και γω δεν ειμαι κατοχος της "γνωσης για το timbrado", αλλα θα παραθεσω το τι εχω αντιληφθει εγω για τις κατηγοριες και ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κατι δεν εχω καταλαβει σωστα.
> 
> Τα timbrados διαχωριζονται σε 3 κατηγοριες.
> 
> CLASICO (συνεχης γραμμη - αναφερεται απο καποιους και σαν γραμμή της Mαδριτης)
> Oνομαζεται clasico γιατι το τραγουδι τους ειναι πιο κοντα σε αυτο που περιεγραφαν οι πρωτοι κωδικες φωνης που καταρτιστηκαν για τα timbrados.
> Το τραγουδι τους εχει μεταλλικη χροια και περιεχει ηχους κυλαριστους και συνεχομενους. Ηχους που θυμιζουν καπως  τον ηχο του κουδουνιου  πορτας (και λεγονται timbres), αλλα και αλλους βαθυτερης  χροιας ηχους.
> ...

----------


## geam

πολύ καλό Χρήστο!!!

----------


## orion

> Χρήστο γιατί λες ότι οι  συνεχόμενες φωνές είναι πιο δύσκολες από τις floreos?το διάβασες κάπου ή το λες εσύ?εγώ πάλη ξέρω ακριβώς το αντίθετο πράγμα το οποίο αποδεικνύεται και από τους βαθμούς που μπορεί να πάρει ένα πουλί από την κάθε νότα (και στις 2 φίσες) όπου οι νότα floreo έχει την πιο υψηλή βαθμολογία.ξέρεις κάτι άλλο?


Αρχικά φίλε Κώστα πολύχρονος και ότι επιθυμείς για τη μέρα της γιορτής σου  :winky: 
βασικά η βαθμολογία της νότας δε νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με την δυσκολία εκμάθησης από το πουλί... έχω παρατηρήσει όμως ότι τα μικρά μου πρώτα σαλιαρίζουν floreos και μετά π.χ. timbres, στο τέλος...  το έχω ακούσει κ από άλλους φίλους... ωστόσο μιας κ το συζητάμε θα το κρατήσω για ερώτηση σε κριτή  :winky:

----------

